# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  desespero!!!!!:(

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

como eliminar algas castanhas na areia?  :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rogério
Antes de mais muito Bem Vindo Ao reefforum  :Wink: 

Para responder á tua questao é necessário disponibilizares a seguinte informação:
- Quanto tempo tem o aquário ?
- Todo o setup do teu aquario
- Que Peixes / corais e outros invertebrados tens ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Algas castanhas costumam a ser devido a silicates sera que usas agua da torneira ? Que tipo de substrato usas ?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Obrigado pela resposta , osmose , areia viva das caraibas , e agua do mar.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Obrigado , tem 7 meses ,750l , agua do mar Setubal e da Costa , osmose na reposiçao com kcv, area viva das caraibas 90kg , 200kg rocha viva , refugio 25 l  com algas , escumador deltec 600 , HQI 2*150 10.000k+ ACT 2*35 ,muitos corais moles e so 3 duros , caracois 20 Nas,7 comedores de algas ,15 ermitas,4 estrelas 10 peixes 5 tem 5cm  e uma lagostinha. circulaçao13.000l mas estou a espera de 2 transformadores tunze para 2 bombas que comprei em 2ªmao +8.000l . eu ja gastei mais 5.000 euros nao gostava de os perder assim sem dar luta ,SOU UM GRANDE MALUCO, montei um aguario enorme sem saber quase nada , tenho amigos que sabem mas nao tem muito tempo para me ajudar, AGRADEÇO a ajuda. LAVAGANTES@HOTMAIL.COM. vou mandar fotos logo.OBRIGADO pela atençao.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Tu Nao Tens Nenhumas Sugestoes Sobre O Assunto.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> tem 7 meses ,750l , agua do mar Setubal e da Costa


Boas, começaste em grande... A Agua do Mar em setubal é apanhada exactamente em que zona ?
Pergunto porque é uma zona muito poluida tirando algumas praias na arrabida.Pode ser a origem do Problema.




> osmose na reposiçao com kcv, area viva das caraibas 90kg , 200kg rocha viva , refugio 25 l  com algas


A Osmose tem quanto tempo de uso e quantos estágios ? KCV, que queres dizer com isso ?
 Quanto á areia viva e rocha tás mto bem servido  :Wink: 




> escumador deltec 600 , HQI 2*150 10.000k+ ACT 2*35 ,muitos corais moles e so 3 duros


O escumador para essa litragem não é o mais adequado senao tou em erro. Para um aquario de 750 litros Tambem acho que seja pouca luz  :Smile:  teria optado por algo tipo 3x250W + actinicas.




> caracois 20 Nas,7 comedores de algas ,15 ermitas,4 estrelas 10 peixes 5 tem 5cm  e uma lagostinha. circulaçao13.000l mas estou a espera de 2 transformadores tunze para 2 bombas que comprei em 2ªmao +8.000l


De circulação vais ficar muito bem servido mesmo, e de certeza que uma circulaçao mais forte te irá dar uma grande Ajuda para acabar com as algas.
Quanto a peixes, convinha especificares exactamente que peixes são e corais ja agora.




> eu ja gastei mais 5.000 euros nao gostava de os perder assim sem dar luta ,SOU UM GRANDE MALUCO, montei um aguario enorme sem saber quase nada , tenho amigos que sabem mas nao tem muito tempo para me ajudar, AGRADEÇO a ajuda. LAVAGANTES@HOTMAIL.COM. vou mandar fotos logo.OBRIGADO pela atençao


Espero que aqui consigas a ajuda que necessitas  :Smile:  dispõe sempre . Ainda em relação á agua tens um sitio excelente no Meco e aqui a costa tambem (apesar de agora no verao nao ser mto aconselhavel)

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Quantas vezes alimentas teus peixes ? Sera que doseias algo ao aquario ? Ja mediste o nivel de fosfatos no aquario ? Qual e a frequencia das mudancas de agua ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não sabendo ainda muito e faltando algumas fotos do aquário, eu diria que o problema poderá ser da elevada carga orgânica e de um escumador mal dimensionado para o tamanho do aquário.

A circulação de 13000 litros para um aquário desse tamanho é apenas 17 x o volume do aquário e isso só por si pode ser um problema - 13000 litros hora pode ser proveniente do retorno e apenas uma bomba e se assim for tens de facto o problema identificado!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para já dois problemas saltam à vista como já disse o Diogo... e concordo com ele a 100%.
1-Escumador "curto" para o efeito,
2-Circulação insuficiente e eventualmente mal distribuída.


Abraços

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acho que o primeiro passo é de facto identificar o tipo de alga que está a crescer . Se forem diatomaceas então o problema é, como disse o Roberto, de excesso de silicatos  na água de origem o que impede a osmose ( se não tiver uma resina removedora de silicatos ) de os fazer diminuir para niveis suficientemente baixos . Mas nesse caso também não será preocupante porque as diatomaceas até servem de alimento a varios animais e não são prejudiciais ,constituindo mais um problema estético (neste caso o melhor é comprares 2 caracois Strombus que são excelentes).
Se forem cianobacterias ( formam um lencol vindo em conjunto quando aspiras e são geralmente avermelhadas, pretas ou castanhasesverdeadas) aí sim teras um problema de excesso de materia orgânica por escumação insuficiente, circulação insuficiente ou mal distribuida ou excesso de alimentação.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Acho que o primeiro passo é de facto identificar o tipo de alga que está a crescer . Se forem diatomaceas então o problema é, como disse o Roberto, de excesso de silicatos  na água de origem o que impede a osmose ( se não tiver uma resina removedora de silicatos ) de os fazer diminuir para niveis suficientemente baixos . Mas nesse caso também não será preocupante porque as diatomaceas até servem de alimento a varios animais e não são prejudiciais ,constituindo mais um problema estético (neste caso o melhor é comprares 2 caracois Strombus que são excelentes).
> Se forem cianobacterias ( formam um lencol vindo em conjunto quando aspiras e são geralmente avermelhadas, pretas ou castanhasesverdeadas) aí sim teras um problema de excesso de materia orgânica por escumação insuficiente, circulação insuficiente ou mal distribuida ou excesso de alimentação.
> Cump.
> Rui


 Obrigado, eu penso que de ser um frasco de plancton estragado e uma fraca circulaçao , frasco ja foi para lixo , mas a circulaçao nao posso fazer nada porque estou a espera de 2 transformadores 2 bombas que comprei , REEFDISCUS  nao vou gastar dinheiro outra vez ,  so tenho 13.000 l e preciso de 18.000 l no minimo o meu aquario evolui muito rapido devido a areia viva , so tive algas verdes na primeira e vermelhas quando comprei 2 sacos de areia seca , porque nao encotrei igual a minha ( fina ) viva. Eu nao sou assim tao inespiriente tenho 20 anos de agua doce , aquarios de 60 l ,120 l 200 l,700 e cheguei a telos todos a funcionar , mas AMO a Aquariofilia Marinha ,  ha 1 ano pra ca tenho lido muito e pesquisado muito na net so me falta a expriencia . Hoje mudei 80 l de agua  com sal cristals aspirei o fundo mas elas voltaram apos 1h nao sao iguais as que tive na 1ª semana .

----------


## João Magano

Boas Rogério,

E como estão os valores de nitratos e fosfatos ? As algas tem que se alimentar de qualquer coisa .... 

Um aquario pode ser mantido com valores mensuraveis de nitratos e fosfatos, diria até 10 mg/l de Nitratos e 0,5 mg/l de Fosfatos sem grandes problemas de algas, *mas isto só é verdade enquanto não existirem problemas de algas*, caso contrario valores considerados baixos já são muito altos, uma vez que estamos a medir não a totalidade presente no aquario, mas sim apenas o que as algas não estão a conseguir consumir. 
Nota que é frequente, quanto existem algas, medirmos valores proximos do zero e mesmo assim não estarmos a conseguir ganhar a batalha contra as algas, porque como já referi, esse valor medido não corresponde ao valor presente no ecosistema, mas sim ao valor não consumido pelas algas.

No fundo andamos em torno do problema que já te referiram, a carga organica presente no sistema ! Parece ser excessiva perante a capacidade de eliminação da mesma pelo teu aquario, a desnitrificação pode estar a ser insuficiente, a acumulação de detritos ser excessiva (vê a parte detras das rochas e zonas onde haja pouca circulação).

O aumento de circulação vai ajudar no sentido de evitar que haja zonas mortas, também ao manter a "porcaria" na coluna de agua facilita que esta seja "apanhada" pelo escumador e consequentemente retirada do aquario, se puderes aumentar a capacidade de "escumação" melhor.

As TPA's por principio serão sempre uma boa medida, desde que feitas com agua com parametros semelhantes á do aquario, mas só uma tpa de pouco mais de 10%, como fizeste, pode não trazer grandes resultados, por exemplo se tinhas o nivél de fosfatos livres a 0,5 a seguir a tpa ficaste com 0,45 ...   

Umas fotos, das algas em questão e do aquario em geral podiam ajudar no "diagnostico".

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

O Rogério pediu-me que colocasse aqui as fotos que ele tirou...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Para mim são cyano e causadas por falta de movimentação e demasiada carga orgânica com um escumador subdimensionado!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Para mim são cyano e causadas por falta de movimentação e demasiada carga orgânica com um escumador subdimensionado!....





> Para já dois problemas saltam à vista ....
> 1-Escumador "curto" para o efeito,
> 2-Circulação insuficiente e eventualmente mal distribuída.





> ....O aumento de circulação vai ajudar no sentido de evitar que haja zonas mortas...se puderes aumentar a capacidade de "escumação" melhor...





> ....Se forem cianobacterias ( formam um lencol vindo em conjunto quando aspiras e são geralmente avermelhadas, pretas ou castanhasesverdeadas) aí sim teras um problema de excesso de materia orgânica por escumação insuficiente, circulação insuficiente ou mal distribuida ou excesso de alimentação.
> ..



Para mim é Cyano!
...ou seja...
.... estamos no bom caminho para tentar solucionar isso!

Abraços

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Rogério

Não tens crianças em casa que te andem a alimentar os peixes sem que o saibas?  :Whistle:  

Às vezes é tão simples quanto isso. Com 7 meses, e com toda a panóplia de equipamentos que tens, à excepção do escumador que parece mesmo sub-dimensionado, o aquário já devia estar vacinado contra as cyano....

Espero que tenhas bons resultados em breve.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja mediste o nivel de fosfatos ? Cyano muitas vezes comeca aparecer num aquario que esteja ja esta estabelecido devido aos fosfatos. 




> frasco de plancton estragado


Quantas vezes adicionas plancton ? Quantas vezes das de comer aos peixes e o que alimentas ?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

1*nori , 1* comida seca , 1*comida congelada por dia ,1*plancton por semana -10 gotas.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

desculpem mas eu esqueci-me dE que o meu escumador tinha ap antes 600 ( DELTEC AP 600 ).

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> 1*nori , 1* comida seca , 1*comida congelada por dia ,1*plancton por semana -10 gotas.


Depende das quantidades... mas parece-me comida a mais!!!

----------


## João Magano

> DELTEC AP 600


Segundo o fabricante é recomendado para aquarios entre os 500 e 750l, infelizmente a experiencia diz que devemos, no minimo, dividir estes valores por 2 (aplica-se aos fabricantes em geral, não especificamente a Deltec).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

Na generalidade, concordo com o que já foi dito pelos vários membros. O escumador parece-me ser muito fraco para litragem do teu aquario. Se bem que eu seja suspeito por defender que um escumador deve tratar 3 vezes/hora a litragem do aquario.

Quanto a circulação. Aí penso que o problema já não se põe. Penso que a tua circulação é suficiente para o teu aquario, o problema a meu ver está com a disposição que escolheste. Penso que mesmo com mais circulação o teu problema irá continuar. O paredão que montaste no aquario em nada ajuda a circulação do teu aquario, a não ser que coloques bombas por tráz da rochas ou tivesses montado uma spraybar. Deves de ter zona por tráz dessa rocha em que a circulação não existe e isso está a fazer subrecarregar o teu sistema fruto da decomposição que aí se está a acumular.

Uma reorientação da tua circulação e um nova disposição da tua rocha penso ser o suficiente para resolveres o problema. Obviamente que a água introduzida deve de ser agua de osmose e de preferência com resina para removeres possiveis silicatos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 1*nori , 1* comida seca , 1*comida congelada por dia ,1*plancton por semana -10 gotas.



Na minha opiniao isto e muita comida e a comida e a maior fonte de fosfatos que adicionamos ao aquario. Eu eliminaria completamente a comida seca ela esta saturada de fosfatos e so daria Nori 3-4 vezes por semana. Placton na minha opiniao e desnecessario especialmente com a quantidade de comida que adicionas.   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Marco Mansano

Olá Pessoal!!!

Sou novo por aqui!

Na minha opinião, esse apareceminto de algas acastanhadas (marron) é devido ao aumento do parametro de nitrato, consequencia de muita mnatéria orgânica que não está sendo desnitrificada pelo reef!

Acho que poderia diminuir a quantidade de ração oferecida e passar a alimentar apenas uma vez por dia, aumentar a equipe de limpeza vai ajudar também!

Abraços!!!

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,não sei se me escapou,mas não vi resultados dos testes(parametros),com os resultados dos testes,vai ser mais facil com o problema das cianos...
cumps

----------


## Dalia Santos

Penso que tens varios problemas, tal como a altura de areia viva, é muito pouca e não desnitrifica, e para compensar isto deverias ter 4 vezes mais caulerpa na sump.

Muita escumação, muitas TPAs (com agua natural BOA), pouca alimentação sobretudo de flocos, e muita paiencia, já agora, talvez tenhas o tempo de iluminação muito longo, o que faz com que as ciano cresçam bastante quando existe bastante materia organica na agua.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

ja podes ver o meu aquario na galeria , que achas.diz alguma coisa.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

:Coradoeolhos:  já está a melhorar , problema era falta de movimento , a materia organica nao ia para a sump e o escumador nao podia retira-la para fora formando assim algas no fundo.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

De facto acho que a circulação que tens é diminuta.

Outro problema tem a ver (como o Júlio referiu) com o paredão sem circulação por trás. Essa é uma zona de acumulação de muito lixo que deve estar bem movimentada.

Para te ajudar a resolver o problema (não a causa!) podes usar cerites (cerith snails) que te comem as diatomáceas e enterram-se no substracto remexendo-o.

No entanto precisas de solucionar a causa do problema, mas tenha a certeza que será uma das soluções já apontadas por outros membros que fará o truque (escumador maior, remoção de silicatos na osmose).

Uma hipótese também possível tem a ver com o facto de a água do mar natural ter também silicatos (especialmente a zona atlântica) devido à composição do solo rochoso. A água não é igual em todas as zonas do mundo, nem em todas as épocas do ano, ou profundidades.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá a todos.

Passados cerca de 2 meses desde o inicio deste topico, venho desta forma mostrar a todos vós a ultima actualização do meu reeff.

Como podem notar, fiz uma mudança no layout com a ajuda de Vitor Pestana que esteve em minha casa à cerca de 3 semanas.

Após ter sido remontado o "puzzle" de Rocha Viva, ter acrescentado 4 cm de Areia Viva, alterado o funcionamento do escumador, e ter deixado a natureza e o tempo fazer o restante trabalho eis o resultado:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente aquascape ! O aquario agora esta lindo   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

É lindo ver um aquario funcionar, diria mesmo Desnitirifcar

Parabens Rogério

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Rogerio.

Pelos vistos valeu a pena todo o nosso trabalho.

Já agora queria aproveitar para deixar algumas fotos da construção e instalação da moonligth no mesmo aquario.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rogério

Parabens Pela Grande melhoria  :Smile:  parece-me que já estavas a desesperar  :Smile: Agora faltam ai uns corais porreiros e com muita cor!
Ainda bem que correu tudo pelo melhor. O aquario tá com um Layout Espectacular  :Smile:  Muito giro Parabens tambem ao Vitor pela excelente Ajuda.

Quanto á Moonlight ficou com um efeito tambem muito interessante.  :Wink:  O Vitor e o seu jeito para os DiY não pára  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto as melhorias são de assinalar - os meus parabéns, não só pelo sucesso, como pelo bom gosto.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rogerio

Parabéns pelo grande senão mesmo enorme passo que foi dado nesse belo aquário.
Como sempre o tempo é o mais importante neste nosso hobby.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Uma duvida Rogério

A foto é so com a iluminação da moonligth? ou tens as actinicas tambem ligadas ?

Se é só moonligths em minha opinião há luz demais nesse aquario, a não ser que tenhas um reostato para controlar a intencidade dos leds.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Juca.

Desculpa responder pelo Rogerio, mas como fui eu o autor da moonlight, julgo ter a responsabilidade de responder à questão.

De facto na foto parece ser demasiada luz, mas para conseguir tirar uma boa foto em que a luz da moonligth desse um pouco o ar da sua graça, foi necessário aumentar a janela de tempo do obturador da maquina, pelo que nas imagens dá a sensação ser um pouco demasiada luz.

Não é possivel ver nas fotos, mas no transformador da moonligth, é possivel utilizar uma corrente de 3v a 12v, o que irá aumentar ou diminuir a instensidade da mesma luz.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

oi , obrigado o que ves e o efeito da maquina que utiliza toda a luz possivel e aumenta.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola rogerio, penso que aumentando a circulaçao de agua ajuda.....

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Pois é e eu tb tou cá num desespero que nem sei!!!

Desculpa *Roger* ter interferido no teu tópico mas do que já li penso que me irá ajudar.
Gostaria que me ajudassem a remover as tais da melhor maneira possível!!! Tenho sim reposto com água da torneira, infelizmente - _embora tenha comprado um osmorregulador de 5 canais e este ainda não estaja montado_ (por dentro de um mês +/- ir mudar de habitação)_ mas até lá a coisa poderia ser remediada não??_

Caso pretendam ver o meu setup agradecia que o fizessem a fim de me ajudar, pois mais tarde até poderei ser eu quem sabe a ajudar-vos... 

Seguem mais umas pics deste meu lôdo que eu nem sei o que lhe fazer...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Olha Miguel, eu acho que estas a perder o controlo sobre as algas do teu aquario . Para alem de fimamentosas estas cheio de ciano bacterias. Não sei se chegaste a fazer as alterações sugeridas ao percula. Os percula sofrem de falta de circulação, nomeadamente a forma com a água tem que chegar ao escumador não lhe facilita a vida. Ainda por cima a eficácia dessse escumador, na minha opinião não é das melhores e tem que ser frequentemente ajustado , nomeadamente em função da altura da água no compartimento. 
Estás a adicionar Kalkwasser???? É importante manteres um pH alto e uma alcalinidade elevada para favoreceres o crescimento de coralina e desencorajar o crescimento das outras. 
Neste momento tens que fazer uma limpeza manual das rochas, aumentar a circulação e verificar o funcionamento do escumador frequentemente.Aspira o fundo e faz mudanças de àgua.
Usa água de osmose para reposição. Compra um ouriço Mesphilus globulus para as filamentosas e 1 Strombus ( caracol ) para as ciano. Usa uma esponja de fosfatos ( atenção que só há um teste de fosfato com boa sensibilidade )
Coloca novos resultados de analises ,quais os testes que usas ( marca ), que alterações fizeste aditivos que usas e fotoperíodo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Miguel,

Realmente pelas fotos compreendo o teu desespero.

Tens muito o que fazer até acertares verdadeiramente esse aquário.

Mete os dados referidos acima, para que te possamos ajudar.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Pois é os meus testes são Nutrafin, o tempo de iluminação era altissímo das 20h Às 04h já reduzi para as 01h... Só tenho HQI e esta não está ao nível que deveria estar, está a +/- 5cm do aqua suspenso numas madeiras colocadas nos lados do aqua de modo a poderem suspender a mesma, não pendurei o HQI por ir como já referi mudar de habitação...




> *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*
> Estás a adicionar Kalkwasser????


Caro Rui não, não estou a adicionar Kalkwasser!!!




> *Rui Ferreira de Almeida*
> Neste momento tens que fazer uma limpeza manual das rochas...


Como!!! Retirá-las e esfregá-las? Como e de que modo?
A vossa ajuda é-me estremamente útil.




> *Mário Sustelo*
> Realmente pelas fotos compreendo o teu desespero.


Compreendes-me, ainda bem!!! De que me valeu ter esperado 2 meses sem ter adicionado nada... Lembras-te!!!

Relativamente ao Kalwasser se bem k se deve usar como usá-lo sem um _reactor de kalkwasser_?

Ena, não tenho teste de fosfatos!!!   :Icon Cry:  

Cada dia que passa estou cada vez maiores!!!

Como aspiro o fundo? Que tipo de aspiradores aconselham? Ainda sou novato e até me convém (embora não goste) passar por este tipo de situações para saber como com elas lidar e para obter mais experiência.

Relativamente aos animais e esponja de fosfatos que referis-te Rui se possível manda-me uma MP, com os preços dos mesmos? E se efectivamente têm disponível?

Tenho estado a pôr liquido para corais e penso que esse seja o principal factor do boom d'algas que eu tou a ter. Decidi depois do que li neste tópico que tão cedo não vou alimentá-los. [2 actinodiscos (1 grande e outro pequeno em crescimento) e palitoas se não estou em erro 5]

No que respita a uros, qual a maneira mais eficaz e menos dispendiosa possível? Será a lavagem manual, como referiu o Rui?

Mais tarde ponho os valores actualizados no tópico anteriormente referido...

Grato a todos pela vossa amabilidade.

Cumprimentos,

Do novato

Miguel Cabral Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,

De facto tens aí um grande problema! 

Tal como o Rui diz, neste momento não tens alternativa que não seja a remoção manula das algas - esta´pode ser feita com uma escova como dizes, mas sem deixar as rochas muito tempo fora de água (5 minutos podem ficar). Retira o máximo que conseguires e coloca-as de novo dentro do aqua.

Reduz a iluminação e aumenta a circulação. Não alimentes os corais - se só tens os que dizes eles não precisam disso para nada! Compra uma equipa de limpeza, com alguns patas verdes e patas brancas e faz durante algum tempo muitas mudanças de água!

O ideal seria colocares apenas água de OI na reposição mas se não é possível, pelo menos coloca uma resina anti-fosfatos. Se efectivamente não vais usar OI, usa água natural nas TPA´s caso contrário estarás apenas a piorar a situação...

De resto não há grande coisa a fazer que não seja ter paciência.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Diogo quando dizes água natural é água do mar? O del cano?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo quando dizes água natural é água do mar? O del cano?


Quero dizer água do mar - como é óbvio apenas para as mudas de água!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Cyano costuma indicar serio problema de fosfatos !  A agua da torneira pode ser fonte como qualquer comida especialmente flocos ? Adicionas algum suplemento ? Quantas vezes alimentas os peixes ? Quantos peixes tens no aquario ? Qual e a frequencia de TPA ? Quanto movimento total tens no aquario ? Sera que tens Corais se sim podes dar lista ? Se nao tens Corais podes manter a Luz fechado por alguns dias ? Quais sao teus niveis de nitrato ? 

Ja recebeste excelente conselho e emfatizo tira toda a RV e esfrega com escova tenta remover o maximo das algas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Como aspiro o fundo? Que tipo de aspiradores aconselham?


Algo similar a este e o sufeciente !
Extendible Air Vacuum 




> Relativamente ao Kalwasser se bem k se deve usar como usá-lo sem um reactor de kalkwasser?


Pode ser algo simples como isto - A Simple DIY Kalk Dripper

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Miguel.

Pois é tens ai um problema, mas não te preocupes, é perfeitamente normal o que se está a passar no teu aquario, faz parte do ciclo, pois o teu aquario ainda nem gatinha...

Faz uma busca rapida e irás verificar que toda a gente tem esse mesmo problema.

Tu apenas tens um pouco mais do que o normal, na minha opinião essa RV não deveria estar bem maturada quando a compras-te.

Por equanto a melhor coisa que podes ir fazendo são umas boas TPAs com agua natural, tipo 20% todas as semanas até a coisa amanssar e deixar a natureza e o tempo fazer o resto.

Caso decidas escovar a RV, tem atenção...

Escova a RV num alguidar com a agua do proprio aquario ou agua natural, e nunca como varias pessoas fizeram, debaixo da torneira do lava loiça.

Descansa... não te preocupes muito com isso nem tenhas pressa, pois a pressa além ser inimiga da perfeição pode dar aso a ideias menos practicas e completamente destrutivas para o que tanto queremos preservar.

Abraço, 

teu amigo Vitor Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Cyano pode ser muito persistente, muitos teem sido levados a tratar com antibiotico que nao recomendo mas se atacares o problema agressivamente vai ser corrigido sem tratamrnto na minha opiniao/experiencia.

A quanto tempo o aquario esta montado ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Pois é os meus testes são Nutrafin, o tempo de iluminação era altissímo das 20h Às 04h já reduzi para as 01h... Só tenho HQI e esta não está ao nível que deveria estar, está a +/- 5cm do aqua suspenso numas madeiras colocadas nos lados do aqua de modo a poderem suspender a mesma, não pendurei o HQI por ir como já referi mudar de habitação...


8 horas em condições normais não seria muito, mas agora convém reduzir par metade. Pena não teres azuis porque acendias as azuis 4 horas ,2 antes e 2 depois para a coralina.
5 cm da água é muito pouco. Coloca a 25 - 30 . 




> Caro Rui não, não estou a adicionar Kalkwasser!!!


Então começa . Lembra-te pH e alcalinidade elevados = mais coralina e menso filamentosas e ciano

O resto ja´o Roberto e o Diogo disseram.

Roberto:



> Cyano costuma indicar serio problema de fosfatos


Bem antes disso, indica principalmente um excesso de materia organica que não está a ser removida por defeciencia do escumado, má circulação ( não é transportada até ao escumador ) e/ou excesso de alimentação .

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sim e uma combinacao de varios problemas  :SbSourire:  




> In reef aquaria, a cyanobacter outbreak generally means an excess of nutrients, primarily phosphates, nitrates, and dissolved organic material, generally from over-feeding or some undiscovered mortality. Unfortunately, the cure is not simple. Antibiotics can be used to kill the bacteria, but these don't cure the underlying problem and some can have undesirable side effects, such as significantly effecting the benficial bacteria do the biological filtration. The most pragmatic solution seems to be to vacuum out as much of the slime as possible and do a water change to lower the concentration of the nutrient levels. This may have to be done several times in sequence over several weeks to lower levels sufficiently to limit the growth of the bacteria. Additionally, it may be necessary to cut back on feeding either in amount or in frequency.


http://www.reefs.org/library/aquariu...996/996_2.html

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Num ambiente em que existe um excesso de materia organica a alga coralina nao pode competir, mas concordo que algas filamentosas nao se dao bem com alto ph e e muito benefico adicionar kalkwasser.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Agradeço a todos aqueles que me ajudaram e aos que demais ainda me vão ajudar.

Gostaria de publicitar a pagina web relacionada com Algas, do nosso querido amigo *Alex Correa*.

Obrigado uma vez mais,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel


Os artigos do nosso amigo e colaborador Alex Correa encontram-se disponiveis na nossa área de ARTIGOS e esse mesmo artigo tambem lá está disponivel em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=589

----------

